# [script] regrouper des fichiers (.odt) ans un dossier unique

## emerge89

Bonjour,

Suite à un problème de partition j'ai du récupérer son contenu grâce à photorec, le problème c'est que je me retrouve avec des milliers de fichiers répartient dans des centaines de dossiers de mon /home.

Je souhaiterais isoler mes fichiers .odt dans un nouveau dossier, manuellement ça serait beaucoup trop long alors qu'un script utilisant les commandes cp, find, >,  devrait me permettre de résoudre le problème en quelques secondes, mais hélas je ne sais pas faire un script ^^

Est-ce que vous pourriez me dire comment faire ?

----------

## Bapt

en zsh (dernière version de bash aussi je crois)

```
mv **/*.odt mes_docs_odt/
```

tout simplement, pas besoin de scripts

----------

## emerge89

Merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ou 

```
find . -name \*.odt -exec mv \{\} ~/mon_repertoire \;
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ou 
> 
> ```
> find . -name \*.odt -exec mv \{\} ~/mon_repertoire \;
> ```
> ...

 

Ça serai un peu trop bourrin vu que ça executerai des centaines de fois mv.

Avec find tu le fais plutôt comme ça :

```
find . -name \*.odt -print0 | xargs -0 -J % mv % mes_docs_odt/
```

----------

